# VPN  zwischen Rechnern?



## cemiboy (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo

eine frage ich und mein Nachbar haben bei ein router der firma conceptronic gekauft mit vpn unterstützung.

Wir haben beide DSL.

Wie müssen wir vorgehen damit wir datenaustauschen können also ein Netzwerk zwischen unseren Rechnern aufbauen können.

Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

cemiboy


----------



## seltsam (23. Januar 2004)

*VPN*

mit VPN habe ich noch keine erfahrung, leider.
will das aber auch auf jeden fall machen.
auf jeden fall solltet ihr für erreichbarkeit sorgen. dsl-flat bedeutet ja meist eine dynamische ip, also ab zu http://www.dyndns.org und registrieren. dort kann man sich dann kostenlos eine domain zulegen, die den rechner auf die derzeitige eigene ip weiterleitet. so ist man, bei regelmäßigem update,schonmal erreichbar. 
wenn du magst können wir uns ja weiter austauschen. per messenger, hab icq, msn und aim...


----------



## XTEC (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wenn Du einen Router mit VPN Unterstützung hast, müsstest Du bei den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit haben einen virtuellen Server zu erstellen dem Du dann eine feste IP geben kannst, jetzt müsst Ihr auf dem anderen PC eine VPN Verbindung zu dem virtuellen Server aufbauen.

Kann kompliziert werden...

Wenn Ihr mehr Hilfe braucht könnt Ihr Euch gerne per e-MAil melden.

Gruß

T. Müller


----------



## cemiboy (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo 

ich bin mir noch net ganz sicher .

hänge eine datei mit indem die exakte bildschirm zum einstellen von vpn dargestellt wird könntest du dir das bitte anschauen und mir sagen wie ich vorgehen soll danke.

mfg
cemiboy


----------



## XTEC (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo cemiboy,

jetzt hast Du mich kalt erwischt 

bin noch net so lang in diesem Forum, wie komm ich also an den Anhang den Du eingestellt hast 

Gruß
T. Müller


----------



## Radhad (9. März 2004)

Den Anhang hat er vergessen, sonst wär er unter seinem Beitrag zu sehen.


----------

